# CPC looking for at home position



## dcalvin (Mar 26, 2012)

My wife has multiple health issues that have prevented me from maintaining my position as a CPC.  I am looking for an at home position, so I may be able to continue my career and take care of my wife both.  I am very experienced with E&M coding, but am able to code almost any  specialty.  If there is anyone with any information on an at home position, please contact me at cdallas27@yahoo.com.  I am thankful for any information I receive.


----------



## kwylie (Mar 27, 2012)

You might consider The Coding Source which is now Altegra Health    http://www.altegrahealth.com/
they are a consulting company and I know several people who do remote coding with them.

I believe you do have to go to a 2 week training course first in Southern Califonia.


----------

